# gloves without blisters?



## IamtheYeti (Aug 11, 2012)

Been riding my rigid SS for sometime now and any ride over 10-12 miles leads to blisters on my palms and around the thumb knuckle.

Right now I am wearing 661 Rajis but was looking to get some new gloves that would hopefully prevent blisters.

Anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## Saul Lumikko (Oct 23, 2012)

Find gloves that fit your hand. All else is secondary in blister prevention.

Another thing that helps against blisters are big enough grips. I have long fingers and very little fat, so I use larger diameter grips to have them fit my hand better.

Once you get these sorted, you just need a while to toughen up the skin and you'll be golden.


----------



## authalic (Apr 8, 2005)

Also, try not to grip the bars too hard. Try to keep your weight centered back over your bottom bracket with a loose grasp of the grips. Grab on tightly with the terrain gets rough, but otherwise, keep it light.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Blisters are due to friction, which seems like ur gloves are crap for dealing with. I've ridden without and with gloves, without for more than a few minutes especially in warm temps is a bad idea for me. But gloves with proper grips (dont move on the bars and aren't that flimsy old school rubber crap) and never had a single even irritated spot.

As said glove that fit snug but not too tight that are made to breathe (moisture from sweat can mean instant blisters), grips that are the right size for your hands and release the death grip.

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

Blisters sound like improperly fitted gloves. They should be form fitting and not fit like gardening gloves.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

Good advice, here. I'd also recommend a dusting of powder on your hands before putting on your gloves for a ride. This helps prevent sweat/moisture-induced blisters.


----------



## Bikingnerd (Feb 19, 2013)

In addition to the excellent advice here on fit - I'd suggest unpadded or very lightly padded gloves. I had terrible blisters with some gel-palm gloves a few years ago. The pads just kept shifting under my hands and causing palm blisters. I've switched to really snug, minimalist gloves and no more problems (currently using the Race Face Podium gloves). Also agree that proper grips help a lot.


----------



## skidad (May 23, 2005)

If you've got a serious problem getting blisters these Palm Saver things work awesome and you will not get blisters with them. They come from the dirtbike world and my wussy hands are proof they work Risk Racing Motocross | Palm Protectors - The ultimate in blister prevention and hand protection - a real palm saver This same company has a really nice lightweight MX gloves that are getting nice reviews and I bought a set to try out.

I agree, don't use a glove with ant extra padding in the palm. Not so cheap as they once were and you gotta try em on to be sure there is no palm bunching and the fingers fit right are the Mechanics type gloves found at Home Depot, Lowes, many hardware stores and even Walmart. Occasionally you'll find one that fits amazingly well for not to much money. Mostly I just use good MX gloves as it was my # 1 hobby for 30+ years.


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

I will also have to agree with no padding! I try to get gloves that are just one solid piece on the palm and no stitching, I also use larger grips, right now it's Oury Lock-ons.

These have been working for me:

Troy Lee Ace

Fox Attack
Giro DND

Another thing I do is keep a pair of gloves in my pack, this way when the gloves I rode up in are all sweaty and slippery I can swap them for a fresh-dry pair. Doing this I haven't gotten a full blister yet this year, I did get the beginnings of a blister after a 37 mile ride that included the most gnarly downhill I've ever been on-Mr. Toad's Wild Ride in Tahoe.


----------



## sinfony78 (Dec 2, 2012)

athletic tape


----------



## A DuB (Jul 9, 2013)

I never wore gloves until I hurt my hand. I hit a muddy spot and slid right into a tree with my right hand. Now the only reason I wear them is to protect my knuckles, in the event of an impact. I invested in a set of fox bomber gloves. Fox makes some nice gloves. A little pricy but great quality and fit


----------



## skewe (Sep 30, 2010)

Get some fox gloves.

I have been riding it for the past 18 months, no blisters. It breath properly too as I don't sweat like a pig as it is cool.


----------

